# Snow King Noma Snow Thrower, Made by Murray



## pappybest (Aug 20, 2017)

I picked up this Used machine last season for $100. That said, it ran, though needs a carb cleaning/rebuild/replacement. Seems to be a very solid, little used 24" machine. It is powered by a 5hp Tecumseh. I searched the model number...nothing available. Can anyone lead me in the right direction for owners manual, parts list, etc? 

Model Number: G2454000
Serial Number: S001696339824
Code?: 6313

Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gta_g20 (Nov 25, 2018)

I have an owners manual for an dual stage Noma 421-523 or 825


----------



## CarabouSpider (Dec 8, 2018)

Hey there!

Would you be able to pss along the manual in PDF format? I recently bought and old Noma 825 second hand, but the ID tag is too faded to make out the model number... I have attached some photos of the unit, but also scouring the internet for what I can find



Gta_g20 said:


> I have an owners manual for an dual stage Noma 421-523 or 825


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a Noma 5/24", solid machine but with a rectangular exit chute that needs to be cut, welded, and enlarged. Impeller kit would help.

PartsAndService.com has a parts list for Noma.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF CarabouSpider

.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/manufacturer/noma/snow-blower-parts


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

This might be similar:


https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model-number/d2450010/1318/1507200.html


----------



## CarabouSpider (Dec 8, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome!



Kiss4aFrog said:


> to SBF CarabouSpider
> 
> .


----------



## CarabouSpider (Dec 8, 2018)

Thanks for the advice on partsandservice.com JLawrence08648! I also stumbled upon the site the other night and the below looks like a good match for my snowblower.
https://www.partsandservice.com/html/Murray/st/stcs.html



JLawrence08648 said:


> I have a Noma 5/24", solid machine but with a rectangular exit chute that needs to be cut, welded, and enlarged. Impeller kit would help.
> 
> PartsAndService.com has a parts list for Noma.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

That's the same as the craftsman I just restored 536.885910 they labeled it 8/26


----------



## SnowRO (Dec 16, 2019)

Any chance you can email me the manual please?


----------



## mike423439 (Dec 25, 2020)

Gta_g20 said:


> I have an owners manual for an dual stage Noma 421-523 or 825


I have a JC Penny 4923a Trackdrive 825. I would like to learn more about the manual you have if it's for sale and it's for a track drive.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## mike423439 (Dec 25, 2020)

guzzijohn said:


> That's the same as the craftsman I just restored 536.885910 they labeled it 8/26


Hello, I have been trying to figure out how to get parts to fix up a JC Penny 4923a 825 2 stage track drive snow thrower I bought several years ago. It is identical to the red Noma 825 you have pictured. Even the controls are the same. If you have any info, manuals, service guide etc, I am interested. Anything you can tell me is much appreciated.I was able to get parts for it several years back but now everything is discontinued. I have the parts diagrams.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Patrickldev (Jan 29, 2021)

Gta_g20 said:


> I have an owners manual for an dual stage Noma 421-523 or 825


I have a 825 track drive.....I could use a manual......need to know the belts numbers


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

mike423439 said:


> I have a JC Penny 4923a Trackdrive 825. I would like to learn more about the manual you have if it's for sale and it's for a track drive.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike





Patrickldev said:


> I have a 825 track drive.....I could use a manual......need to know the belts numbers


Welcome to SBF Mike & Patrick









The thread is a year old so it's easier if you just PM the member and request a copy of a manual. In most cases we are happy to send you one if we have it on PDF free.


.


----------



## Travolta (Feb 24, 2021)

Gta_g20 said:


> I have an owners manual for an dual stage Noma 421-523 or 825


Hey just wondering u hzppen to still have the manuaL for the 523 noma snowblower for the parts list...n year of this unit.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I did a Search for the last time GTA_g20 posted and his name did not appear in the Search box, if you click on his name it shows possibly 2018.


----------



## Roger D (Mar 11, 2021)

pappybest said:


> I picked up this Used machine last season for $100. That said, it ran, though needs a carb cleaning/rebuild/replacement. Seems to be a very solid, little used 24" machine. It is powered by a 5hp Tecumseh. I searched the model number...nothing available. Can anyone lead me in the right direction for owners manual, parts list, etc?
> 
> Model Number: G2454000
> Serial Number: S001696339824
> ...


For anyone looking for manuals for NOMA snowblowers contact Ask a Small Engine Troubleshooting or Repair Question | Briggs & Stratton
choose technical support 
with ALL the info on the model/serial# sticker, they may be able to send it. they sent me the manuals for my NOMA Grand Prix GP 1028EL
Took several weeks to get a reply but they sent the manuals

I am happy to share the manuals that I have,

Noma GP 1028EL : 11437

Tecumseh 10hp motor manual : 181-639-1 88

Hope this helps !


----------



## Slidemaster (11 mo ago)

CarabouSpider said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Would you be able to pss along the manual in PDF format? I recently bought and old Noma 825 second hand, but the ID tag is too faded to make out the model number... I have attached some photos of the unit, but also scouring the internet for what I can find


If it's the Gran (NOT Grand) Prix 825 trac drive snow blower, it's the GP825ET
Please Gta_g20 may I have a pdf of the manual?


----------

